# Tewauken...



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

went yesterday, ended with 2 birds for the 3 of us (not shot by me) should have had 4-5 total. I suppose that it should have been expected crunching through the snow, running birds that fly out the end, probably needed a couple more guys to post at all times. good to see a lot of birds though, funny thing was we saw birds everywhere around the area all in plowed fields just standing around all day, that is where it was 6 roosters 2 hens, but no way to get remotely close. dog worked well, had a 4-5 great points on birds that we trapped in smaller areas (hens). and fell through the ice up to the knees, luckily I had extra socks and boots with.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

> funny thing was we saw birds everywhere around the area all in plowed fields just standing around all day,


That is not really a good sign. Those birds are probably hungry and having to work all day to find food. That ice storm that went through earlier this year has made it more difficult for the birds to find forage food and therefore they are spending more time in the open looking for food.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

duxnbux
RU going to come back to good old havana over x-mas?? I be will home hunting some roosters and going to silver lake and/or tewakan(funny i grew up 5 miles from it still can't spell it) to do some fishing.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Norm70 pm sent


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Tewaukon from lidgerwood Still had to look up how to spell it. how is the pheasant hunting over there thinking of going out that direction soon.


----------

